# Google- 'Hidden' chicken pox in guts can cause stomach ulcers: study - Indian Express



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

//nt3.ggpht.com/news/tbn/x5ioveM0zXFB4M/6.jpgDaily Mail<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*'Hidden' chicken pox in guts can cause stomach ulcers: study**Indian Express*When it breaks free, it triggers pain and tissue damage, and could be to blame for unexplained conditions such as *irritable bowel syndrome* (which causes cramping, bloating and pain), the Daily Mail reported. The viral attack could lead to 'pseudo *...*It may be chicken pox 'hidden' in your tum since childhood<nobr>Daily Mail</nobr><nobr>*all 8 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

